# Latest Praxis Wetbench Build



## Zen (Nov 5, 2016)

This is the new Praxis Wetbench, that I have customized for additional watercooling equipment, so as to be able to overclock my hardware and keep everything as cool as possible.
I purposely left the tubing a bit longer, so as to be able to remove the cpu and gpu's, and have the ability to swap out the motherboard for different benching purposes, without having to drain the loop every time.


----------

